# Alternative to Deli Cups? What do you think?



## Taysha (Jul 15, 2012)

I found these at walmart and I use them for my slings. What do you think? The lids are very secure but do not have to popped and pried off like deli cups, they are 2" cubes. What do you guys think?


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks like it works to me!  I've used all manner of store brand food containers for my slings.  Dollar store in my area had a package of 10 condiment sized cups with lids.  Perfect for tiny slings and fit the budget, too.  

There is a container thread, maybe a few, if you use the search function.  You'll be amazed what all can be converted to T enclosures.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jul 15, 2012)

I like'em. Too bad they arent more transluecent, though.


----------



## Risky (Jul 16, 2012)

I have those same containers from Walmart.  I never thought of using them for that purpose, but that's not a bad idea.  I agree with SamuraiSid though, I wish they were more clear.


----------



## poisoned (Jul 16, 2012)

I have similar ones, but they are clear. From local shop in europe, so not of much help.

Aren't those holes too big?


----------



## Taysha (Jul 16, 2012)

My slings are about a three/fourths of an inch, Im not sure this is my first time keepign slings, Do you think they are to large?


----------



## poisoned (Jul 16, 2012)

I personally wouldn't go for anything bigger than 1/16" holes. Tarantula can fit through anything bigger than it's carapace.


----------



## Phlerr (Jul 26, 2012)

poisoned said:


> I personally wouldn't go for anything bigger than 1/16" holes. Tarantula can fit through anything bigger than it's carapace.


+1 on this. Most ppl think if the hole is smaller than their abdomen they're ok but it's actually their carapace. Just some food for thought


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 25, 2012)

You can heat up a small nail and make holes in those containers....


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 25, 2012)

They do look alright to me, but as said above slings may esape larger holes mainly at night, very good idea I also keep my slings/juvies in clear food containers from local shop cheap and do the job.


----------

